

People who have inspired us - nedwin
http://nativedigital.com.au/our-people
We sat down and thought of all the people who have inspired us to do what we do.
======
wakeless
I'm keen to hear who else everyone thinks should be on the list...

~~~
devinj
Nobody can say who inspired them but themselves.

I like that Frank Lloyd Wright made it on there. Love that guy's work.

------
antidaily
Yahoo Serious? That actually made me chuckle.

------
jamesgagan
So pretentious. Though I appreciate this is the kind of thing meant to woo
customers, not developers.

~~~
nedwin
It's neither.

------
Dramatize
Are you in Brisbane?

~~~
Dramatize
Never mind, I see you're in Melb.

I met David at an event a while back.

------
base2john
Sausage party

------
jamesgagan
And only one woman on the list?

------
Charuru
99% white males, awesome.

~~~
nedwin
So easy to make these kinds of comments. We know it's a largely white and
masculine list but it's also who inspired us.

Who are the top 50 people who inspire you?

